# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Bagging technique

## Art Martin

I'm looking at bagging, as opposed to rendering. (been there, done that, and never quite could get the walls perfectly smooth). 
What I'm look for is the technique that will deliver the smoothest bagging. I'm noticing this in a few new houses these days, where it's an obvious bagged finish, and the brickwork and joints can still be seen, but there is no real circular swirly or wavy pattern. Whenever I saw bagging jobs in the past, you could see the circular swirling patter, and assume this was due to literally using a hessian bag. 
What I want to find out is what technique or product would eliminate this circular swirling pattern? Is is simply a light sponge finish as it's going off?

----------


## Master Splinter

A broom is what I've seen being used for bagging (and used myself) - haven't seen too much obvious pattern from it.

----------


## Art Martin

Thanks for the advice Master Splinter. Much appreciated 
I assumed you just used a standard soft headed broom like this  http://www.thebokeegroup.com/catalog...%20OUTDOOR.jpg
That about right?

----------


## autogenous

> What I'm look for is the technique that will deliver the smoothest bagging. I'm noticing this in a few new houses these days, where it's an obvious bagged finish, and the brickwork and joints can still be seen,

  This is a trowel on sponge finish. 
The builders get the brickies to do it as its cheaper than render. 
However try this 
Mix some mud 4 sand, 1 creme cement, 1 lime (texture to double cream) 
Add 300 ml of "clear" dampco to each 4 sand 
Wet the wall 
brush on relatively thick with fine indoor floor broom trying to keep it even (1- 2 mm thick) 
Wait to dry a little (critical)  
Using foam sponge trowel sponge in circular motion to smooth off 
Wet by dipping brush in clean water bucket and flicking at wall if mortar too dry 
If you have raked joints you will have to flush them first. 
critical: do test panel out of sight 
Do in one hit corner to corner. Dont finish half wall or join mid wall, understand?

----------


## intertd6

a little tip for bagging in hot dry weather, wet the wall for a day or two at regular intervals after the bagging is done , if the bagging drys out too quick it will peel off the wall 
regards inter

----------


## Art Martin

> This is a trowel on sponge finish. 
> The builders get the brickies to do it as its cheaper than render. 
> However try this 
> Mix some mud 4 sand, 1 creme cement, 1 lime (texture to double cream) 
> Add 300 ml of "clear" dampco to each 4 sand 
> Wet the wall 
> brush on relatively thick with fine indoor floor broom trying to keep it even (1- 2 mm thick) 
> Wait to dry a little (critical)  
> Using foam sponge trowel sponge in circular motion to smooth off 
> ...

  Thanks for the advice. It's much appreciated.  :2thumbsup:  
Do you recommend an actual sponge trowel, or simply a sponge on it's own in a trowelling motion? I wasn't quite sure what you meant 
Also, why recommend creme cement? Would normal GP cement suffice, or is there a specific reason why creme cement needs to be used.  
Any recommendations about the best way to flush fairly raked joints? I'd imagine the brush would do the job....

----------


## autogenous

_ Do you recommend an actual sponge trowel _ * A sponge trowel* and as inter said you can mist the wall later like 3 hours ever so lightly. 
If the wall is dampened prior to application it prevents the moisture being sucked out of the  mortar too fast  
The amount of water comes with experience.  
Like this but I have seen better slightly firmer

----------


## autogenous

don't put too much water on the sponge. It should flatten the bag out.
Move it in a circular motion leaving a sand face finish..

----------


## Art Martin

Thanks for the advice Autogenous  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Art Martin

Just as an update. All finished. Should come up pretty good once painted. 
One more thing I want to confirm. Should a week be ok to cure before painting?

----------

